# 1FK7 an SINAMICS



## Sockenralf (11 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stand heute im Geschäft vor einem Rätsel:
Maschine hat mehrere 1FK7-Antriebe, die an einem entspr. SINAMICS laufen (genaue Typen kann ich morgen bringen, wenn notwendig).
Visu zeigt: Hardwarefehler Band 1
Wir geguckt --> alles klar --> entweder Geber im Motor defekt oder die Signalleitung.
Weil man ja sicher sein will --> an 2 SINAMICS-Modulen die Geberleitungen der Antriebe getauscht (GENAU die gleichen Motore), um zu schauen, ob der Fehler mitwandert

Ergebniss: BEIDE Module zeigen einen Fehler

Wie kann das sein?
EIN Modul hätte doch i. O. sein müssen

Wieder zurückgetauscht --> wieder der Fehler nur an einer Achse


Stellt das Modul (ohne Freigaben für die Achse) irgendwie fest, ob Leistungs- und Signalstecker auf dem gleichen Motor stecken????
Wie soll das gehen??????

Kann das jemand erklären?


MfG


----------



## IBFS (11 Mai 2011)

Was waren denn das für Geberleitungen?
Etwa grün - RJ45 -  Drive -Click?

Dann wird auch das Motortypenschild und Seriennummer über das Kabel ausgelesen.
Umstecken ohne Download führt zur Fehlermeldung.

Frank


----------



## Sockenralf (11 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ja, waren DriveClick.

Das das elektr. Typenschild da übertragen wird ist schon klar, aber es war GENAU der gleiche Motor, den wir testeten.

Als wir dann einen Ersatzmotor aufgesteckt haben hat´s auch ohne Fehler funktioniert --> also kein Download nötig.

Wir haben zuerst vermutet, daß die Motornummer mit übertragen wird, aber dann hätte es mit dem Ersatzmotor nicht (ohne Download)funktionieren dürfen.


Irgendwie muß das Modul feststellen, daß zwar ein Geber aufgesteckt ist, aber der Leistungsteil an einem anderen Motor hängt (auch wenn´s bis auf den I-Punkt der gleiche ist)



MfG


----------



## Sockenralf (11 Mai 2011)

Hallo nochmal,

kann es sein, daß in der CU die Motornummer hinterlegt wird und daß SO die Steuerung festgestellt hat, daß auf einmal auf der einen Achse der Motor steckt, der bis vor kurzen auf der anderen Achse war?

Und das das mit dem Ersatzmotor nur deswegen gegangen ist, weil´s quasi eine für die CU NEUE Nummer war?


MfG


----------



## IBFS (11 Mai 2011)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,
> 
> kann es sein, daß in der CU die Motornummer hinterlegt wird und daß SO die Steuerung festgestellt hat, daß auf einmal auf der einen Achse der Motor steckt, der bis vor kurzen auf der anderen Achse war?
> 
> ...



Das könnte auch sein.

Ich habe gerade mal in meine S110/S120-Dokus geschaut (siehe auch Drive-CliQ  im SIEMENS-Support) 

Wenn man alle Antriebe gemeinsam im Starter projektiert hat, kann es
gut sein, dass X-Y-Z-Vertauschungen verhindert werden.
Ist ja im Prinzip bei PROFINET-Baugruppen im Austausch ähnlich.

Frank


----------



## Superkater (11 Mai 2011)

*Drivecliq kontrolliert die Seriennummer vom Motor*

Hallo,

im 1FK7 Motor ist ein SMI Modul eingebaut, welche via Drivecliq die Seriennummer vom Motor überträgt. Wird in der CU320 der p9907 auf 0 gesetzt wird die Seriennummer mitkontrolliert.


----------



## IBFS (11 Mai 2011)

Krauser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> im 1FK7 Motor ist ein SMI Modul eingebaut, welche via Drivecliq die Seriennummer vom Motor überträgt. Wird in der CU320 der p9907 auf 0 gesetzt wird die Seriennummer mitkontrolliert.



...das würde aber noch nicht vollständig erklären, dass man im
Austausch einen "nagelneuen" Motor (mit anderer Ser.-Nr.) im
Ersatz verwenden kann. Ich  habe bisher in den Siemens-Dokus
noch keine Passage gefunden, wo das explizit beschrieben wird.

Frank


----------



## karl1503 (12 Mai 2011)

[FONT=Arial,Bold]
[FONT=Arial,Bold]Siehe hierzu p9909 (Topologievergleich Komponententausch / Topo_vgl Tausch).Ist der Parameter=1 dann wird die neue Komponente automatisch übernommen.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial,Bold]Icvh meine,vorhandene Komponenten lassen sich nicht so einfach tauschen,Die CU erkennt das beide Seriennummern in dem Verband waren und versucht dann die "alte" Topologie wiederherzustellen. Kommt eine "unbekannnte" Seriennummer ins Spiel,dann erfolgt in Abängigkeit von P9909 und P9905 eine Übernahme der getauschten Komponente.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial,Bold]mfg[/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## Sockenralf (12 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Mutschas Grazias

--> das erklärt die Sache


MfG


----------

